# International pool. Rotterdam.



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Often used to hear about this pool, based in Rotterdam, I never actually sailed with anyone from that pool but plenty of guys seemed to know about it, can anyone shed anymore light on this, how did it operate ?...when did it finish ?


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

there was a NOSKI pool in necastle


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

When discharging cargo in Rotterdam from the Atlantic City ( Reardon Smiths) 1957/8 two sailors from the Rotterdam Pool joined. One a middle aged Dutchman 
joined as a sailor, he was a very experienced sailor so, I assume he was signed on as AB. The other was a young German OS. I remember them well, they were good men and shipmates. I don't think that either of them completed the articles, the OS disappeared in Vancouver after about 6 months and the AB was paid off sick and repatriated at some later date.
Many years later when I had a short spell working in Prescott St. Pool,
we occasionally worked in conjunction with the Rotterdam Pool.
Bruce.


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

Three Greek abs were signed on the Bamenda Palm from the international pool while we were in Rotterdam in 1964. Two were good shipmates the other not so good.


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

sibby said:


> Three Greek abs were signed on the Bamenda Palm from the international pool while we were in Rotterdam in 1964. Two were good shipmates the other not so good.


Sailed on the Bamenda Palm late 1966 and there was a Greek AB on board. Think he'd been on for a couple of trips. Maybe one of those mentioned.

Remember he had his own supply of olive oil that he used on his food the way we used HP Sauce. Said it was the only way he could eat "our" style of cooking, but from what I remember, she was a good feeder.


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Bridie, I was on the Bamenda Palm in 1966 was on her for Christmas and paid off January 1967. The Greeks names were Deo, Spiro and Terry. They certainly liked their olives and olive oil with everything.


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Sibby

Just dug out the old Discharge Book, and that was when I was in her too. November 66 to end of January 67. Great Christmas off Lagos - barbecue up on boat deck.
Just remember one Greek AB - might have been called Spiro, but brain cells going.
There was another fellow Dundonian AB on board, quite a bit older who ended up seriously ill _(local Gin!?)_. Think he was hospitalised in Ghana and left there. Don't know what happened to him.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Did one trip with a mixture of German, Romanian, Portuguese, Spanish,French, Cabe Verdes. Bit of a nightmare.

Did a few trips with a full Cape Verde crew, mostly young lads, they were very good. Cabe Verde cook one trip was superb.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Whitco used the International pool a bit,the Labrador Clipper had a league of nations on board including a Spanish Messman who spoke no English I used to get a Spanish AB to interpret for me.Nice bloke,inoffensive and did a good job unlike the English Cook who was a t**t.


----------

